# Westin Kierland Villa, Scottsdale AZ., Oct 3-10



## efitch (Sep 6, 2015)

Approx 530 sq feet, smaller of the 1 bedroom units.  7 nights Oct 3-10, $500


----------



## efitch (Sep 8, 2015)

*Scottsdale, Westin Kierland Villas, Oct 3-10*

Delux 1 bedroom, approx 530 sq feet.  $500


----------



## efitch (Sep 15, 2015)

Delux 1 Bedroom, approx 530 sq feet.  $450


----------



## efitch (Sep 20, 2015)

No longer available.


----------



## efitch (Sep 24, 2015)

*Westin Kieraland  Scottsdale Oct3-10 no longer available*

no longer available


----------

